# Crack's Project Mods



## crack2483 (1/8/14)

Morning forumites

First off, I've been wanting to start this ages ago but you know, real life kinda gets in the way. I have no idea how long this project will take but ill update this thread whenever progress is made.
Plan is to complete a simple mech, a regulated and a bottom fed mod.

First up are some pics of the simple mech. Not sure how this one will turn out as it's pretty much just a prototype. I may just start all over again.























Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

good luck dude, looking forward to seeing the progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> good luck dude, looking forward to seeing the progress



Thanks Liz. Hope it'll be soon.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

Way to go! Enjoy the process.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (1/8/14)

Hey hey @crack2483 Love it man!!!  

Where did you find the 18650 battery holder?? Struggling to source these little buggers easily and cheaply

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Hey hey @crack2483 Love it man!!!
> 
> Where did you find the 18650 battery holder?? Struggling to source these little buggers easily and cheaply



Thanks @MarkK. From fasttech. Not the greatest quality but they'll do the job. Going to resolder a higher gauge wire onto the contact points though. Supplied leads are rather thin. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/8/14)

@crack2483 looking forward to the progress. Just one tip; replace those battery holder wires with thicker (solid copper) wires for lower voltage drop.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (1/8/14)

johan said:


> @crack2483 looking forward to the progress. Just one tip; replace those battery holder wires with thicker (solid copper) wires for lower voltage drop.



Hi Johan definitely will do that.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/8/14)

Box no. 2. Quite a bit bigger, and I'm sure a squonk bottle will fit.










Maybe even an "electronic module" 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (1/8/14)

interesting !

will be looking forward to the end result .


----------

